# I saw someone key my car!



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Having a drink in the bar before the cinema last night, i watched as a couple walked _innocently _ past the front of my car. 
She seemed to lean in for no reason, which i thought was odd, and I did wonder........but nah, she was about 40 and with her husband, surely not.

She didn't look suspicious at all, she didn't nudge her husband, she didn't laugh, she didn't do anything else that would arouse my suspicion.

I shook my head to get the thought away.... but made a note to check.

This morning I remembered and had a quick look.

And the f**king fat bitch , ugly f**king twat HAD f**king keyed my f**king car. 
There's a 10 inch wavy scratch where she leant in. Bitch.

So its not always young lads and tearaways.......its jealous f**king fat ugly bitches too.

There.........I feel a bit better now.........the ugly cow.

I feel pretty, oh so pretty...........( a clue to the film BTW.... it was ANGRY _f**king_ Â MANAGEMENT )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to here that BG.

You may be correct, but maybe, just maybe, the lady was leaning forward to examine a scratch taht was already there? Did she have anything in her hand?

I would make a song and dance with the car car par operators (or local authority) and see if you can get CCtv footage of the incident and present a that to the police (and crimewatch) and make a formal complaint of criminal damage.

Maybe someone can be made an example of and the publicity and embarassment of a mature woman being publically caught vandalising would be high.

I get my new wheels tomorrow. Last time it wa a whole two weeks before it was keyed nose to tail - I wonder ho long it will take this time?

Sadly it's the norm and the police are too busy persecuting motorists the majority of the time to actually protect them.

Don't let it get to you. It is a fact of life when you own a decent motor.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Gary

No she didn't inspect the car she just walked along it, then leant in with her handbag and keys.

Very odd, she looked like she was faking a stumble, which wasnt at all convincing.

I have rung the cinema and they only have CCTV at the rear of the cinema, I was parked in an area clearly visiblie to the upstairs bar area and the entrance to the cinema. Seems that makes no difference to these mindless jealous idiots.

I just have to keep perspective. It can't be easy be an ugly, fat twat  ;D.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I just have to keep prespective. It can't be easy be an ugly, fat twat  ;D.


How true, you might be able to have it polished out...no amount of polishing is going to make her look any better. And although it may have made her feel better for 2-3 minutes she'll have got up this morning to look in the mirror!  

You see there is a God!  _still a crap thing to happen though!_ :'(
pj


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Although, being fat or ugly, or both  is no excuse to cause criminal damage to somebody elses property...

I would make a formal complaint to the cinema, & lodge a formal complaint with the police. By them being logged, it makes their crime stats less impressive, & if enough people could be bothered to do this they would have to address it... :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You guys are really making me look forward to coming over in July and bringing the TT. :'( :'( :'(

Thankfully I know that it will be locked away out of danger for most of the time.

What is my beloved homeland coming to? Wankers, scum and car scratchers everywhere.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Although, being fat or ugly, or both Â  is no excuse to cause criminal damage to somebody elses property...
> 
> I would make a formal complaint to the cinema, & lodge a formal complaint with the police. By them being logged, it makes their crime stats less impressive, & if enough people could be bothered to do this they would have to address it... Â :-/


This is so true. Mrs C and I have had 4 separtae incidents of vandalism over last year, none of which we bothered to report to the Police thereby falsifying the crime stats.

Imagine if everyone could be bothered to report everything and demand action......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats just it Gary ( oh and sorry to hear this news Lisa, like whats been said...your car can be fixed when she has to see that pile of blubber each and every day! ;D) folk just don't bother reporting most crimes ( the smaller crimes are the majority in volume of all the crimes) so as a result the figures are HUGELY incorrect. Why is it that this does not happen in the sStates where all the "loonies " really are ??? :-/


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Lisa,

I know how you feel, there's bloody dents & scratches all over my car, and you feel like you want to kick the crap out of the little fuckers.

You couldn't tell us where (which City) you were could you...name & shame & all that... :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear what happened to your car  Really glad you made us aware of it. I would have done the same as you and just ignored the woman too - now I am more likely to go out and confront the person. Also, it will be a lot less scary punching some fat cow in the face rather than some aggressive yoot's (ok that was a joke.. maybe). Hoipe your car is back to new soon.

P.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

This is just so fucking sad. I really cannot understand the mentality of the pondlife that do this - yeah, I know about envy & those other deadly sins, but there is just NO excuse for this kinda behaviour! What makes the thing worse IMO is that the foul deed was done by someone who was of an age that should know much much better. Aaaargghh!!

I hope that it doesn't detract too much from the joy of TT ownership Lisa!


----------

